# New Preservation Vendors Needed!!!



## NewPreservationVendors

Looking for new Preservation Vendors in all 50 states. 

Please call *(949)612-0342* if interested.


----------



## Freddie

NewPreservationVendors said:


> Looking for new Preservation Vendors in all 50 states.
> 
> Please call *(949)612-0342* if interested.



Here is the link to your website since you were trying to be secretive about it....



http://propertypreservationservicing.com/contact.php


Here is also your email since you forgot to add that too


[email protected]


----------



## Freddie

I also found this after your craigslist ad was flagged and removed on the Oregon coast


http://oregoncoast.craigslist.org/lab/3777046780.html


I wonder if they were talking about you?


----------



## P3+

Nice work Magnum P.I.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## hammerhead

no price list then your wasting your time here. This isnt CL


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Nationwide regional?


----------



## 68W30

Lmfao


----------



## Valley

NewPreservationVendors said:


> Looking for new Preservation Vendors in all 50 states.
> 
> Please call *(949)612-0342* if interested.




You might want to fish in another pond.The fish here are older and wiser and a bit shy of the hook :thumbup:


----------



## PropPresPro

NewPreservationVendors said:


> Looking for new Preservation Vendors in all 50 states.
> 
> Please call *(949)612-0342* if interested.


Welcome to Preservation Talk!
Why don't you respectfully introduce yourself to the many members here that you are asking to help make you money. You can post that over in our "introductions" section.


----------



## thanohano44

PropPresPro said:


> Welcome to Preservation Talk!
> Why don't you respectfully introduce yourself to the many members here that you are asking to help make you money. You can post that over in our "introductions" section.


Chris, I'm sure they've received lots of help from those lurking in the shadows. They got their fix.


----------



## NewPreservationVendors

Sorry for not giving a proper introduction, nothing shady going on here, we are looking for vendors, if we were trying to conceal our identity I would have gave an 800 number. 

We prefer to discuss our operations over the phone, and we are well aware that this Forum is for experienced preservation vendors, that is why we posted here. 

As far as craigslist goes, everything on there is suspect, my company had nothing to do with that post.


----------



## Freddie

NewPreservationVendors said:


> Sorry for not giving a proper introduction, nothing shady going on here, we are looking for vendors, if we were trying to conceal our identity I would have gave an 800 number.
> 
> We prefer to discuss our operations over the phone, and we are well aware that this Forum is for experienced preservation vendors, that is why we posted here.
> 
> As far as craigslist goes, everything on there is suspect, my company had nothing to do with that post.


Why don't you post up your prices for California to start?


----------



## 68W30

New York area as well please at the very least Wint , CUYD debris rate and G Cuts . If you havent noticed Its a tough crowd in here but for the most part we are the best and longest in the field some guys can tell you about the days before digital cameras


----------



## Valley

68W30 said:


> New York area as well please at the very least Wint , CUYD debris rate and G Cuts . If you havent noticed Its a tough crowd in here but for the most part we are the best and longest in the field some guys can tell you about the days before digital cameras



You talking about running to get pics developed ? :thumbup:


----------



## GTX63

NewPreservationVendors said:


> We prefer to discuss our operations over the phone.


So did the girl that sent me the timeshare info in the mail last week.

Hows this- I'm hiring 10 apprentice carpenter's helpers for $22.50 hour, 90 days review. I'm keeping 5. Full benefits, gas allowance, week vacation after 6 months.
Or plan B- I need three crews for trashouts. I'll pay $22.50 per cyd, $100 sales clean, 80% HUD on all allowables/repairs, plus dump fees. I need a DL#, SS, contractor agreement signed and proof of GL insurance.

If you cannot be forthright now, you will get the phone calls you desire, but not the contractors you need.


----------



## BPWY

Boys and girls........... its been my experience when a national or regional is too ashamed of their pricing to make it known right from the get go.............. they have a good reason to be ashamed of it.


----------



## Weisspropmaintenance

Check out the blank testimonial's page its full of absolutely nothing.


----------



## Gypsos

I called to see what he was offering and was told someone would call me back. Nothing yet.


----------



## Dnmceo17

*Warning!!!!*

:thumbsup: To whom EVER trys to come and fish for suckers on this web site/ Blog!!! you have JUST enterd the the SHARK TANK!!! MY fellow BLOGGERS WILL EAT YOU ALIVE!!!!:icon_wink::icon_wink::icon_wink::icon_wink::icon_wink: I'm JUST SAYING!!!!


Ha! HA! HA!
I'm JUst Saying!!!
DNMCEO out of Philly:whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman

NewPreservationVendors said:


> Sorry for not giving a proper introduction, nothing shady going on here, we are looking for vendors, if we were trying to conceal our identity I would have gave an 800 number.
> 
> We prefer to discuss our operations over the phone, and we are well aware that this Forum is for experienced preservation vendors, that is why we posted here.
> 
> As far as craigslist goes, everything on there is suspect, my company had nothing to do with that post.


Yet you do not address the very issue you have apologized for??????
Funny way to dress the duck and call it a penguin.....


----------



## Cleanupman

On the flip side if you'd like quality Contractors you should consider NPPG Members.....
Just sayin'....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman

LOL!!! These guys are who is doing the hack work here in Montana....


----------



## Craigslist Hack

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! These guys are who is doing the hack work here in Montana....


I doubt they do any work at all....?

The poor souls they prey on are the ones doing the hack work and they most likely don't know any better or spent their last $2.00 to get to the property and couldn't afford locks.


----------



## Flyingjon69

*New Preservation Vendors Needed*

GENERAL CONTRACTORS NEEDED NOW - DELAWARE & MADISON COUNTIES (DELAWARE & MADISON COUNTIES) 

We are seeking Experienced General Contractors to complete repair efforts on numerous residential properties.

This is an ideal situation for your company to be successful by expediting work and getting paid without having a storefront or doing marketing. We bring you the opportunities, and once we are selected, all you need to do is get it done - fast and 100% complete.

Requirements:

• Experience in the residential repair/construction business with an excellent track record and references
• Appropriate Insurance - General Liability, Workers' Compensation
• Ability to perform/manage -- Repairs, Heating/Cooling, Electrical, Plumbing, Painting, Roof Repairs, Mold Remediation, Estimating, Etc.
• Own reliable work vehicles and all equipment necessary to complete, document, and upload work (computer, digital camera, cell phone, GPS, etc.)
• Able to meet financial requirements which includes funding projects until compensation is issued (60 days out)
• Have crews/staff immediately available to complete work orders within 24 - 48 hours (or otherwise established schedule) after acceptance/approval including all paperwork
• Motivated, reliable & organized with outstanding character & integrity 

Location: DELAWARE & MADISON COUNTIES
Compensation: Per Job
This is a contract job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
do NOT contact us with unsolicited services or offers
post id: 4313370860

Looks like ASAP is looking for replacements for the 38 Subs they screwed out of hard earned money last year


----------



## Flyingjon69

*New Preservation Vendors Needed*

CL >chicago >northwest suburbs >all jobs >general labor jobs 
— — —
reply ✉ ☎ reply 

x prohibited[?] 
Posted: 13 hours ago
*HIGH VOLUME GRASS CUTS (Lake County) *


*****In order to be considered for this position, leave your phone number so that we may contact you*****

*****Please do not reply for wanting grass cuts ONLY in the city. Please do not reply from the southside/south suburbs. Please read the ad in its' entirety. Thanks.*****

We are seeking persons with a strong work ethic who are interested in becoming a grass cut vendor in the Kane/McHenry/Lake County area to maintain grass at foreclosed homes and commercial properties. Experience is a MUST.

Contractors would be responsible for performing the following: 

Trimming shrubs
Lawn maintenance 
Removing yard debris
etc.

Compensation is flat $20 per lawn cut. It goes up from there based on grass height.

Effective and efficient communication is vital to be successful in this field - so when responding to this job posting - tell us more about who you are, your qualifications and all relevant work experience, and why you think you'd make a great partner.

Candidates must have high speed internet access, digital cameras, cell phone, Android/ iOS device, reliable transportation and all tools and equipment necessary to complete these work functions. We are seeking LONG TERM partners as we are in a growth mode in order to meet the increasing inventory of foreclosed properties nationwide. If you are interested in growing your business and finally finding a home with a ever expanding preservation company who values and rewards hard work, honesty and ethics - please reach out to us today - we would love to hear from you. 

Location: Lake County
Compensation: $20 for regular grass cuts. It goes up from there based on grass height.
This is a contract job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
do NOT contact us with unsolicited services or offers
here's a good one


----------



## Zuse

****** Management Services LLC 
We Are A Property Preservation Company That Handles Well Over 2000 Yards A Month our Busy Part Of The Year Is March 1st Till November 31 

We Are Looking For Contractors To Do Work In The Following Counties 
sumter, Lee, Aiken, Barnwell, Allendale, Calhoun, Newberry, Richland, lexington 

on the Above maps we cover zone 5 , zone 6 , zone 8 

we are looking for people with experience in the property preservation industry only
You Will Be Required To Submit To A Criminal Background Check As This Is A Requirement Before Any Work Can Be Started 

our contractors average 100 to 250 yards a week during the busy part of season if you can not keep up with this volume this job is not for you

pay is net 30 which means you will have to work 30 days before you get paid then you will be paid weekly and no at the end of 30 days you want be paid for thirty days of work you will be paid weekly how ever the plus side to this is when nov 31 gets here and you are not working any more you will still be drawing checks in dec 

linley management services llc requires the following equipment to work as a contractor 
Clean Criminal History No felondies In The Past Ten Years Or Misdemeandors For Theft or Assault
truck or suv with trailer 
zero turn mower or riding mower 
weed eater, edger, blower, weed sprayer 
rakes 

smart phone android or iphone 

we currently use a app to secure out work in the field this app is not free but linley management pays for the first month of this app which is 20.00 per month if you cant use this app we cant use you 

if this add is to blunt sorry if your still interested call 803-*** ****

we are looking to fill positions as grass season nears its start


----------

